# My Friend's 2 Week Old Baby...



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

... has already been backed into while waiting in line to get into the parking garage. I kid you not, he's had the car for 2 weeks and already someone has damaged it. He's taking it surprisingly well, but still, how sad.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

darn!

But I like the color combo--any full car shots?


----------



## Brashland (Nov 20, 2002)

Here you go. I really like the hood stripes on the mini. There is one around here that has a checkerboard roof!


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

nice colour combo and nice plate


----------

